# Green paint recommendation



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I have some existing green American Flyer paint I bought through Portlines. I am using it now to repaint part of a log loader. But the new paint doesn’t seem to be a good match for the original green. Does anyone have recommendations of other green paints that might be a closer match?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I really don't have AF accessories so no help here from me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I really don't have AF accessories so no help here from me.


I don't have any either.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

All I can say is that I have seen variation in FLyer paint jobs, and that the paint can fade over time as well.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah. After seeing it dry this morning, the paint is definitely darker. I was hoping to just repaint the part that someone else had painted over with silver. But now, a full repaint of the green seems needed.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a downloaded paint chart for all kinds of paints that I got from Micro Scale Industries. It contains all kinds of paints from a bunch of companies like Model Masters, Testors, (Floquil), Tamiya, and others. The charts lists the color, manufacturer, part number, color name, paint type, and sheen level. This chart is actually titled "Floquil Color Chart Cross Reference". Of course all these are for use in with an air brush and are not spray cans. 
The chart is a PDF download. The address is: https://www.microscale.com. 
This paint chart has a number of green paint types listed by rail road name. It isn't necessarily an American Flyer accessories paint list but I have found 2 different green shades that have matched what I was painting. 
Also in the body of this chart you will find a listing for Hornby America which becomes "Humbrol Acrylic Paints" when you click on it. There is actually a place for more than acrylic paint to choose from. There you will see an assortment of paint "splashes" showing what the paint shades they have. Handy for seeing what shade a given paint is. I have never bought from them before but thought that color chart would be handy if I ever did. Seems to me I also found I green shade at Menards in the Rustoleum brand too. Sorry I can't tell you the color name. I have that in my "secret" files where it wouldn't be lost. Translation, that file is so secret I can't remember which binder it is in. 
I hope some of this information helps. 

Kenny


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

After a lot of small batch paint mixing, I came to a solution acceptable to me. Final color is pretty darn close to what I see on my baggage cart for the Wayside Station. Still a little more vivid than the faded green on the log loader, but by painting only the top, it blends decently. Only downside is that the paint isn’t glossy like the original. Oh well. The three paints I used shown below. The base was the Martha Stewart paint, with the other two added to match.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks pretty close. Nice job. Looks good.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You can always spray it over with gloss coat to glossy it up......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

True that Old Hobo.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have gone to the local hardware store with a part to have the paint matched. They have a camera that will look at the part and mix paint to match. I believe the big box stores do this also. Auto paint stores will do it but its pricey. Just another option.

Gary


----------

